# JAvaEE und JNDI



## PollerJava (21. Jan 2015)

Hallo,

ich hätte gleich noch eine Frage zu einem JavaEE Projekt und JNDI. 
Meine JavaEE- Appl läuft auf einem JBoss.
Dieser Appl Server gibt mir beim Starten meiner Applikation folgendes aus: 


```
java:global/TestEnterpriseApplication1-war/EJBTestImpl!at.mypackage.ejb.test.EJBTest
	java:app/TestEnterpriseApplication1-war/EJBTestImpl!at.mypackage.ejb.test.EJBTest
	java:module/EJBTestImpl!at.mypackage.ejb.test.EJBTest

	java:global/TestEnterpriseApplication1-war/EJBTestImpl
	java:app/TestEnterpriseApplication1-war/EJBTestImpl
	java:module/EJBTestImpl
```

Könnte das vielleicht jemand kurz erklären. Werden die EJB- Objekte immer im JNDI abgelegt und warum 3 verschiedenen Namen: java:global, java:app und java:module?

Vielen Dank!
lg
Poller


----------

